# Saugeye in hot/cold weather



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey just seen when your favorite time to fish for saugeyes is. I keep hearing that colder weather is better than hot. Or does it just depend on how you like to fish for them? I like to use crankbaits and troll around so I would think the hot weather would be best. I would think you would have to slow way down in the cooler water and fish with jigs and live bait. I don't know, That have you think.
Good fishin to ya
Brad


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If the weather is too warm it gets above the comfort zone for the fish and they will not be overly active. I think you are right that the fish may slow down in cooler water but by that I am thinking down around 40's. I still think that if you are able to find the fish the best way to target them is with jig or some other more vertical presentation. Saugeye typically like to hug so tight to the bottom that it makes trolling a tougher proposition anyway. But if they are scattered then trolling will put the bait in front of more fish.

I think for the most part most guys around here will lean toward more vertical presentations when it comes to saugeyes.


----------

